# Pimple like bumps, puss, painful



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Phoebe (born in sept) has already finished quilling I thought but has been losing a lot more lately, but that could be unrelated to the real issue.... Tonight I noticed several red bumps on her back and I started to touch one but she bit me (sign of pain?) so I wrapped her in her cuddle blanket she loves and looked a different one with a quill sticking out, she was unaffected when I touched it but, as I did it came out! Covered in puss too  and then puss came out of a little bump where the quill use to be. I tried repetitively to clean it with a tissue but she wouldn't sit still whenever I got near that spot  does she have an infection, allergy, ingrown quills?? I read as much as I could but :???: will neosporion help? We don't have ploysporin... Thank u so much !!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like you are having a similar problem to me! :[


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

You can use neosporin so long as it's the regular kind. Not the extra strength or pain reliever kind. As far as what it is, it's really hard to say without being able to see it. It would be best to take her to the vet so they can figure out if it's infected and if she needs antibiotics.


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Update: found lots more red spots and a very tender quill that's curled at the tip...


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Pictures  
I just gave her an aveno wash bath right b4 and my mom thinks that is the cause.... But idk. :?:


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Infected quill


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yellow skin?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, it's vet time. Sounds like a skin infection to me.


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hole where quill fell out


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sick Hedgie
Please any more advice is greatly appreciated thank u


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh no  Do you know how she could of gotten a skin infection? ~Thank u!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're pretty common for hedgehogs because every time a hedgehog grows in a new quill, that creates a brief opening in the skin for bacteria, etc. to enter. So it's nothing you do or anything like that, just something that happens.  Once you can get her to the vet for some antibiotics, she'll be okay!


----------



## Dance2021 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank u SOO much!!


----------

